

An Invitation To Technology Startups - drm237
http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2007/09/an_invitation_t.html
Business-technology startups have a new channel for getting the word out about their products and services. InformationWeek will begin highlighting startups each week in a new section of the magazine called Startup City. Emerging tech companies: Tell us about your bright ideas!
======
german
That is a very useful link!

Thanks!

